# Erreur 8003 lors du téléchargement d'une appli



## lefoudupuit (30 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,
j'ai acheté tom clancy hawx pour mon 3GS et le téléchargement a ramé pour ce jeu (mais pas pour le single de la semaine) et c'est arrêté à moitié
maintenant iTunes me demande d'ouvrir un compte iTunes store 2 ou 3x de suite puis affiche un message d'alerte indiquant une erreur 8003 lors du téléchargement du jeu

comment faire pour finir le téléchargement? (et c'est quoi une erreur 8003?)
merci


----------



## Mac Zangdar (10 Juillet 2010)

Personnellement j'ai résolu ce soucis en quittant et relancant iTunes.

Je pense que tu as du le résoudre par toi même depuis mais pour le prochain qui tombera sur ce sujet voilà ma réponse ^^


----------

